# smooth wood surface process and paint the chair



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

The chair in the previous video I posted is now at the painting stage


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Yamato - I am running out of words to compliment your craftsmen.
but, please let all of them know that they are doing a fantastic job.
we call that "Old World Craftsmanship" where everything was done
by hand before the computer age where everything got mechanized.
thank you again for sharing.

John


----------

